# Is fly fishing an expensive hobby?



## Karinkharris (Aug 13, 2021)

What do you think 
Is fly fishing an expensive hobby?


----------



## karstopo (Nov 28, 2019)

Define expensive. Do people spend sometimes more or sometimes less money on fly gear, kit, yes, they do. Do they have to or necessarily need to spend a lot to be successful at catching many of the fish out there, no, no they don’t.

If your goal or need is to have some of the highest performance, highest quality, best looking, bullet proof, etc. kit or gear then you will need to spend more for that than the alternatives. Having the best of the best is just how some people are drawn, they really can’t roll any other way. On the flip side, some people can’t stand spending a nickel more than they need to, it’s in their DNA or something. Personality drives a lot of spending behavior. People come up with a rationale to reflect their personalities.

If your goal is to spend as little as possible to accomplish whatever it is you wish to accomplish, i.e., catch a certain species in X location, then there’s often plenty of routes to accomplish that goal that might fit almost any budget.

The fish never seem to express an opinion on what you might spend for the tackle.


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

Nice try wife


----------



## Mdees88 (Jun 23, 2021)

It can be as cheap or as expensive as you make it..... 

If you have a more specific question I'd be happy to try and answer but this one's a little too vague....


----------



## VAFlyordie (May 7, 2021)

For me its gotten a less expensive over time. As a noob you feel like you need 2 of those, 3 of these, flies in every size and color, tippet in every strength because fish know the difference between 7x and 6x and so on. That can get expensive. After ten years I have less rods than ever, fewer flies, simpler leaders, and high quality gear that lasts longer.

ps - its not nearly as expensive as owning a horse (wife's 'hobby')


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

brstrife said:


> For me its gotten a less expensive over time. As a noob you feel like you need 2 of those, 3 of these, flies in every size and color, tippet in every strength because fish know the difference between 7x and 6x and so on. That can get expensive. After ten years I have less rods than ever, fewer flies, simpler leaders, and high quality gear that lasts longer.
> 
> ps - its not nearly as expensive as owning a horse (wife's 'hobby')


Yep…Fly gear doesn’t eat or need vets!


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Right before I retired I was at work at lunch with a group of guys. One was a good fishing buddy. He asked me if I had gotten my new Abel yet. I replied in fact I had got it the day before. So another guy who knows zero about fishing asked we about it. So I explained that it was a machined out of high end aluminum and had level 3 anodizing. He said that sounds kind of expensive and my other buddy said yes they retail for about $800. This guy then started laughing and said "how could anybody spend so much money for some fishing stuff." I chose not to respond but my buddy put him in his place. He said, "so Tim how much did you pay for your tittanium carbon fiber whoop to do road bike......wasn't it like $5000? How could anybody spend that kind of money on a stupid bicycle? Shut him right down.

Or the guy who chastises somebody for buying a $70K skiff saying I can get anywhere you want in my $5K carolina skiff as he pulls up to the ramp in his $70K diesel truck.

Its your money. Spend it the way you see fit. Can fly fishing be expensive? Holy hell yes, check out a week in the Seychelles to chase GTs. But you can also drive to your local farm pond and catch bluegill on a $75 outfit and a couple of gallons of gas.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

I find the more specialized you get into anything the more expensive it gets.


----------



## Fatherof4 (Jul 29, 2019)

All pretty straight forward answers....it is what you make of it. A lot more work for a lot less fish, but, man is it fun.


----------



## 59441 (Oct 2, 2020)

Anything can be an expensive hobby if you're pretentious enough.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 13, 2020)

I mean, really your question could be "Is *_* an expensive hobby?" Fill in the blank and post it to any forum. As previous posters have said, yes and no, depends on the person, their budget and goals. Which applies to pretty much most hobbies*.



*except horses as stated; goodness that was an eye opener! One of my daughters was into competitive horse jumping and we owned horses. Note the past tense.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

3 posts and this is what you lead with? Come on man....


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Is a snakes ass close to the ground, troll?


----------



## Clay Witt (Apr 1, 2019)

Yes


----------



## goose_ (Jun 3, 2021)

I think in all outdoor hobbies there’s the temptation to buy success. In all things though, there’s a point of diminishing return. A 1k rod may catch more fish then a $300 rod, but how many more? Casting practice and time on the water though will always put you closer to your goal. Anyways may be wasted breathe but just my take on it.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

I don't drink, smoke, cuss, or chew
Or run around with women that do.
My bills are paid, I'm retired, almost debt free. 
If I want to buy a $500 reel, $120 for a line, I will.
Is fly fishing expensive? It is as expensive as I want it to be.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

The real expense in fly fishing


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

My son starting fly fishing with me when he was 10. He's 14 now and we've been trout fishing in Colorado and New Mexico, Bonefishing in the Bahamas, Permit fishing in Mexico, and chased Redfish from New Orleans to Padre Island. He mows lawns and works cattle with his grandad for most of his gear money, though I do help out sometimes once he saves up _most_ of the money. He fishes TFO Mangrove rods and Ross reels almost exclusively (5,6,and 8wt), and he's been eyeing a new 10 wt since our Permit trip. I figure if I'm doing this right and he sticks with it, he won't ever be able to afford drugs.


----------



## HoseMonkey (Jul 8, 2020)

It is what you make it out to be. When I first got into it, I bought a cheap $80 9wt set up (rod, reel, backing and fly line). Just had to buy the flies and I was all set. I ended up really enjoying it and got better. Now I'm spending stupid amounts of money that I never thought I would ever spend on fly fishing gear. Long story short, the choice is yours. Just enjoy it


----------



## Flyfish6 (Mar 31, 2012)

Tx_Whipray said:


> My son starting fly fishing with me when he was 10. He's 14 now and we've been trout fishing in Colorado and New Mexico, Bonefishing in the Bahamas, Permit fishing in Mexico, and chased Redfish from New Orleans to Padre Island. He mows lawns and works cattle with his grandad for most of his gear money, though I do help out sometimes once he saves up _most_ of the money. He fishes TFO Mangrove rods and Ross reels almost exclusively (5,6,and 8wt), and he's been eyeing a new 10 wt since our Permit trip. I figure if I'm doing this right and he sticks with it, he won't ever be able to afford drugs.


👍


----------



## Fliesbynight (Mar 23, 2020)

The only real expense has been my sanity. Just when you think you have it sorted, the fish disabuse you of that silly notion. 

I keep my gear in good condition and it lasts years. Decades in fact, so the cost of rods, reels and line is only heavy when you buy it. I also credit my father who taught me young that top of the line equipment cannot overcome mediocre skills. Learn first and then you can use anything.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

brstrife said:


> For me its gotten a less expensive over time. As a noob you feel like you need 2 of those, 3 of these, flies in every size and color, tippet in every strength because fish know the difference between 7x and 6x and so on. That can get expensive. After ten years I have less rods than ever, fewer flies, simpler leaders, and high quality gear that lasts longer.
> 
> ps - its not nearly as expensive as owning a horse (wife's 'hobby')


hahaha, my dad is an old cattleman and he has always said that horses have made many millionaires out of multi millionaires 🤣


----------



## VAFlyordie (May 7, 2021)

CKEAT said:


> hahaha, my dad is an old cattleman and he has always said that horses have made many millionaires out of multi millionaires 🤣


That’s a great line.


----------



## swab_cousteau (Aug 16, 2021)

Karinkharris said:


> What do you think
> Is fly fishing an expensive hobby?


There are definitely budget paths to take. It's 100% worth it, nonetheless.


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

brstrife said:


> ps - its not nearly as expensive as owning a horse (wife's 'hobby')


Know why horses poop green? 'Cause they eat $20 bills.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Another thought. What is mental health worth? Fly fishing is my depression medicine. What is physical health worth? It's my blood pressure med. It's my exercise....hiking mountain streams. It's my time alone with God. The old saying "Some go to church and think about fishing, others go fishing and think about God" is truth. Conventional fishing can be just as expensive, and just as therapeutic. I just choose fly fishing.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

fishnpreacher said:


> Another thought. What is mental health worth? Fly fishing is my depression medicine. What is physical health worth? It's my blood pressure med. It's my exercise....hiking mountain streams. It's my time alone with God. The old saying "Some go to church and think about fishing, others go fishing and think about God" is truth. Conventional fishing can be just as expensive, and just as therapeutic. I just choose fly fishing.



FAX


----------



## numbskull (Jan 30, 2019)

LOL.
I notice that the original post contains a link to a site that directs one to various sporting good retailers…….presumably for the financial benefit of the poster.

It seems fair to conclude the question itself is nothing more than click bait.


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

Just go buy some nice shoes and purses and call it good. 
And stop spamming.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

numbskull said:


> LOL.
> I notice that the original post contains a link to a site that directs one to various sporting good retailers…….presumably for the financial benefit of the poster.
> 
> It seems fair to conclude the question itself is nothing more than click bait.


Like I said - trolll.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

The most fun I ever had fly fishing was catching bluegills from a shady, slow flowing creek using a cheap Scientific Anglers fly kit. It's not about how much something costs, it's about how much enjoyment you get for what you spend. If you spend $50 on a rig and don't enjoy the experience, then you spent too much. OTOH if you spend thousands on gear, guides and travel and have the time of your life, then it was a pretty good deal.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

It doesn't have to be.

And yes...the OP was a troll obviously.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

ifsteve said:


> Right before I retired I was at work at lunch with a group of guys. One was a good fishing buddy. He asked me if I had gotten my new Abel yet. I replied in fact I had got it the day before. So another guy who knows zero about fishing asked we about it. So I explained that it was a machined out of high end aluminum and had level 3 anodizing. He said that sounds kind of expensive and my other buddy said yes they retail for about $800. This guy then started laughing and said "how could anybody spend so much money for some fishing stuff." I chose not to respond but my buddy put him in his place. He said, "so Tim how much did you pay for your tittanium carbon fiber whoop to do road bike......wasn't it like $5000? How could anybody spend that kind of money on a stupid bicycle? Shut him right down.
> 
> Or the guy who chastises somebody for buying a $70K skiff saying I can get anywhere you want in my $5K carolina skiff as he pulls up to the ramp in his $70K diesel truck.
> 
> Its your money. Spend it the way you see fit. Can fly fishing be expensive? Holy hell yes, check out a week in the Seychelles to chase GTs. But you can also drive to your local farm pond and catch bluegill on a $75 outfit and a couple of gallons of gas.


Can this be a sticky please? ^^^


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

It used to be fairly inexpensive.
When the addiction started taking over I started believing the adds.


----------



## JoeinAtl (Apr 12, 2019)

Golf is expensive if you buy top of the line clubs and join your city's most expensive golf club. Tens of thousands, maybe over a hundred thousand.

It's not too expensive if you pick up clubs at Goodwill and play at the city course. Probably under $100 for clubs and whatever the greens fee is.

I can find you a brand new 8 or 9 weight setup (Wetfly Element Fly Rod and Reel Combo Starter Kit - 5wt, 9’, 4-Piece - Save 47%) (they only have a 5 today but often have bigger) for around $100, give you a half dozen flies, and drive you out to a flat you can walk to catch tailing 28 inch redfish. I will even guide you the first time. Done it many times before.

If you need Sage and Tibor and a brand new boat (hope you have a nice truck already), then hell yes it's expensive.


----------



## LastCast (Jun 13, 2012)

Karinkharris said:


> What do you think
> Is fly fishing an expensive hobby?


As with any hobby it's only limited to your wallet and or your imagination. I have three daughters that rode horses competitively when they were growing up. That wasn't cheap


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

As many have said, it depends. The perception, by many non fly fishers, is that it is an expensive and somewhat elitist endeaver. Of course that is not true. It's whatever you choose to make it.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Cocaine and hookers can’t be passed down to your children.


Just adding in some perspective here.


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

fatman said:


> Know why horses poop green? 'Cause they eat $20 bills.


I once owned two of the green poopers.
Fly fishing is CHEAP!!!! Dirt Cheap!!
But the wife's sneaky trips to the tack store back in those days now justify my sneaky trips to the fly shops....heheh


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

Fly fishing is as expensive as you want it to be.


----------



## swab_cousteau (Aug 16, 2021)

yes


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

I have a significant amount of fly gear, but my excuse is that I've been at it for 60 years.
That said I've spent way more travailing to use said gear.


----------



## Stormy Monday (Mar 27, 2019)

Maybe as a hobby, but I prefer Russell Chatham's description of it as a "necessary passion". All by itself it moves the axis of justifiable spend north. But it doesn't really have to be. I've done it since I was 12 and I don't think I've ever spent more than $150 on a single piece of gear. I've built all my own rods, not on crap blanks but not on top of the line either, and they have served me well from trout to stripers to tarpon. I've been able to find good deals on used reels again not an Abel but certainly serviceable Tiogas and Orvis. I could spend more, but I just put 2 kids through college and have enough left to travel and fish a bit when I retire in 2 weeks. BTW the "necessary passion" thing does not work on wives...


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Enjoy the retirement Stormy! It's the best job I ever had!


----------



## mpk1996 (Aug 6, 2020)

Depends. Not compared to long range shooting, watch collecting or car racing. But compared to some things. Yes


----------



## rks36 (Mar 6, 2021)

It can be but is doesn't have to lol


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

Congrats Stormy. I can't wait till weekday late morning fishing is my job too.....
Drink it up buddy.


----------



## AggieFlyGuy (Jun 12, 2018)

Yep.


----------

